

InspiredBeta: interviewing Zootool, Alfred App & Designmoo - inspiredbeta

Hello<p>At inspiredBeta.com we'll be interviewing Zootool.com, AlfredApp.com &#38; Designmoo.com next week. I'm in the process of putting together questions but thought I'd open it up to you guys to pose any questions to these budding startups.<p>I personally use Zootool and Alfred daily and throughly recommend them. I don't want to waste too much time giving praise in the interviews but rather I want to dig into the problem solving involved with these applications with regard to design/development/funding etc.<p>I don't use Designmoo's graphic resources but I do browse the website for inspiration (of which there is a lot). I know Rich Hemsley, co-founder, from Twitter and I made him aware that I don't fully support the idea of supplying designers with pre-made graphics.<p>As Community Director of DesignersCouch.org my role is to help nurture emerging designers as well as support seasoned professionals. The idea of a designer using a pre-made menu, for example, is somewhat contentious in my opinion. On the flip side I can see good reasons for using pre-made graphics such as a resource for developers who aren't strong designers. Also where do you draw the line for pre-made graphics? I myself have paid for icons or have used Photoshop/Fireworks patterns/brushes.<p>Regardless, I respect anyone that turns an idea into a working business model and I'm genuinely intrigued in the Designmoo/365psd journey.<p>I'm also intrigued on the impact of hitting the Apple Appstore main page. Zootool released an iPhone app recently and Apple staff picked it as a 'New and Noteworthy' app. Alfred App is in the top 100 free apps for Mac. So definitely want to ask about scaling/demand.<p>If you have any insightful questions that you'd like answered then please post below or email me (hello inspiredbeta.com). This is a great opportunity to delve into the creative minds of those behind successful apps.<p>Best,
Mark
======
inspiredbeta
Can't add links to questions it seems but can to comments. Links mentioned
above are:

<http://inspiredbeta.com/> <http://zootool.com/> <http://alfredapp.com/>
<http://designmoo.com/> <http://designerscouch.org/>

